# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا جــديــد برنامج التحكم الكامل في خط هاتفك Font Zoomer

## لهلوبة الشرق

* Font Zoomer*      Bored with  the default fonts on your mobile then here is something exciting for you  to try. Font Zoomer Lite is an application that works with Symbian  S605th touch screen mobile phones. With Font Zoomer application on your  mobile you can easily and fully customize font in your mobile. The application provides an  easy to use interface using which you can customize the fonts. You can  set the size, transparency and space of font using the slider given on  the screen. You can preview the changes made in font right there on the  top of the application screen. You can apply those font changes you made  and then your phone will show you updated font الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *أو* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

